# Ball Python for Sale



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

CB Female Ball Python approximately 2.5' long.
Eats great, very healthy, with no scars... $150.00 OBO


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice snake. However, advertisements of any kind go in the Buy & Sell forum, even ones for reptiles. I'm sure Croc or someone will move it shortly.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice royal python you got there.

*Canadian Buy Sell*


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

That is a very nice snake


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry...I didn't know.
Thanks!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Speedy said:


> Sorry...I didn't know.
> Thanks!


It's OK, a single mistake like this is excusable. That said, do it again I will and track you down and eat your liver, with fava beans and a nice chainti, I think.

-PK


----------

